# Kann man aus der Anlage mehr rausholen ?



## PC GAMER (21. April 2012)

Hallo,

Ich kenne mich mit Sound usw. sehr schlecht aus und wende mich an euch 
Wir hatten seit mehreren Jahren eine ungenutzte Anlage zuhause  

Deshalb benutze ich sie jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren 

Sony Receiver Str-DE215




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und als Boxen ( 2 mal )

quadral sx-1250




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze hört sich auch nicht schlecht an aber ich möchte ein Bisschen mehr 

Jetzt habe ich da paar fragen:

- Kann ich aus dem Receiver noch was rausholen in dem ich neue Boxen kaufe ?
- kann ich aus den Boxen mehr Leistung rausholen in dem ich einen neuen Receiver kaufe ?
- oder sind die beiden Komponenten so alt, dass man da nichts mehr machen kann ?

Ich freu mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## Timsu (21. April 2012)

*AW: Mehr Leistung rausholen ?*

Ein Tipp für eine kostenlose, deutliche Klangsteigerung:
Bass und Treble Regler auf Neutralstellung, Bass Boost aus.


----------



## Gast12348 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Mehr Leistung rausholen ?*

Die frage ist, was willst du mehr haben ? Mehr leistung damit höhere Lautstärke, besseren Klang, mehr Bass ? 

Wir müssen schon wissen was dich unzufrieden macht damit man dir sagen kann was du ändern müstest.


@timsu wo soll da die Klangsteigerung sein ?  Jeder hat seine hörgewohnheiten und passt dementsprechend Treble und Bass an. Er wird sicher kein Fanatiker sein der möglichst neutralen toten klang will.


----------



## PC GAMER (21. April 2012)

Ich will einen besseren Klang der Bass ist auch manchmal viel zu viel und wenn ich Bass weniger mache habe ich kein Bass mehr 

Der Bass-BOOST ist aus, nur im Bild ist der An


----------



## Gast12348 (21. April 2012)

Definiere besser, was stört dich, wo willst du genau ein besseren Klang ?


----------



## PC GAMER (21. April 2012)

ich habe oben Editiert



> der Bass ist auch manchmal viel zu viel und wenn ich Bass weniger mache habe ich kein Bass mehr



Noch eine Frage:

- Sind die Boxen noch Aktuell ?


----------



## Timsu (21. April 2012)

Hast du auch Zwischenstellungen des Reglers ausprobiert nicht nur minimal und maximal?
Dein System ist eig. recht ordentlich. Man könnte neue Lautsprecher kaufen, aber ob sie dir genug Bass bringen bezweifle ich.
@dfence gegen einfache Klangreglungen habe ich auch nichts. 
Aber wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, Bass und Höhen +10db und Bassboost ist glaube ich für die meisten zuviel. Jemand mit diesen Hörgewohnheiten wird von den meisten HiFi Systemen enttäuscht sein.


----------



## PC GAMER (21. April 2012)

@Timsu: Ja, ich habe mal mit dem Regler gespielt aber an einem bestimmten punkt hört man die Stimme des Sängers nicht mehr 

Bringt es auch was wenn ich die Lautsprecher anders positioniere ?


----------



## Timsu (21. April 2012)

Also wenn du alles auf mittige Position gestellt hast ist keine Stimme mehr zu hören?


----------



## PC GAMER (21. April 2012)

auf der mittleren Position habe ich kein Bass mehr 



> Bringt es auch was wenn ich die Lautsprecher anders positioniere ?


----------



## Timsu (21. April 2012)

Klar, die Positionierung macht sehr viel aus. Wie stehen die Lautsprecher denn jetzt? (Skizze)


----------



## PC GAMER (21. April 2012)

Reicht eine ganz einfache skizze ?

Mach ich heute Abend 

Muss jetzt Weg


----------



## Gast12348 (21. April 2012)

Tjaa also, Die Boxen haben halt schon ihr alter runter, Aktuell nunja was ist schon aktuell, es gibt 50 jahre alte Lautsprecher die viel viel besser sind als aktuelle, daher gibts keine aktuellen Lautsprecher. 

Nen anderen Verstärker hast du nicht zufällig irgendwie um zu testen. Ich bin mir grad etwas unschlüssig zum einen könnte es der miese Sony sein, zum anderen könnte das aber auch an den Boxen selbst liegen, das die z.b einfach nicht so pralle sind, oder die zeit ihr tribut gefordert hat. 


Das mit dem fehlenden Bass bei mittelstellung ist übrigends Typisch Sony bei den kleinen und Billigheimern.


----------



## sipsap (21. April 2012)

ich würde den verstärker als problemquelle jedoch auch nicht ganz ausschließen. ~45Watt pro kanal können n bissl schwach sein, grade für den frequenzkeller brauchs leistung

edit: da war wer schneller


----------



## Timsu (21. April 2012)

Falls es wirklich 2 mal 45 Watt sind dürfte es eigentlich locker ausreichen.
Hast du zufällig ein halbwegs ordentliches Mikrophon da, womit du zumindest grob den Frequenzgang messen könntest?
Eine Einfache Skizze reicht übrigens. Fotos würden auch gehen.


----------



## sipsap (21. April 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Falls es wirklich 2 mal 45 Watt sind dürfte es eigentlich locker ausreichen.
> Hast du zufällig ein halbwegs ordentliches Mikrophon da, womit du zumindest grob den Frequenzgang messen könntest?
> Eine Einfache Skizze reicht übrigens. Fotos würden auch gehen.


 
hab nochmal grob überschlagen mit 70% wirkungsgrad , sind wohl eher 30-35W und wenn er dann auf gehobener zimmerlautstärker dubsteb hört und die boxen auf 2Ohm runter gehen ist das schon ziemlich knapp.


----------



## evosociety (21. April 2012)

Als Quadral Fanboy muss ich dir so gerne ich es auch vermeiden würde sagen das die SX Serie nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei gewesen ist. Wenn man diese dann auch noch mit 'nem miesen Sony Receiver kombiniert (Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das der keine 30 Watt an 4 Ohm last stabil stemmen kann) kommt da natürlich nicht wirklich was bei rum. :/

Also du kannst dir jetzt aussuchen was du erneuern willst. Egal was, eine kleine Steigerung dürfte drin sein. Ich würde wenn die Möglichkeit nicht gegeben ist beides auszutauschen mit dem Receiver anfangen.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. April 2012)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Ich will einen besseren Klang der Bass ist auch manchmal viel zu viel und wenn ich Bass weniger mache habe ich kein Bass mehr



Mal Probeweise versucht die Lautsprecher weiter weg von der Wand zu stellen, bzw. den Hörplatz näher in den Raum zu rücken? Ausprobieren!


----------



## Research (21. April 2012)

In de aktuelle PCGH stand etwas zu idealen Positionierung der Boxen.

Dein Raum könnte durch Reflexionen/Interferenzen Probleme machen. Ich würde es auch mal in einem anderen Zimmer probieren.

Hast du kontrolliert ob alles Hardwaretechnisch IO ist?

Woran ist die Sachen angeschlossen und was ist der Zweck der Anlage?

HTPC, Radio....


----------



## PC GAMER (21. April 2012)

Ich hoffe die Skizze reicht 
Ich sehe es schon an der Skizze, die Lautsprecher sind fehl am platz 
Der Receiver ist am PC angeschlossen nicht am TV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. April 2012)

Die Position ist wohl wirklich die schlechteste, die man wählen kann. Wandnah und beide in der Ecke + Decke . Ist klar, dass du nix außer Gedröhne hörst.

Wenn du Geld sparen willst, nutze eine andere Aufstellung. 20-30 Zentimeter weg von der Wand, eher mehr.


----------



## Timsu (21. April 2012)

Aufjedenfall müssen die Lautsprecher weiter auseinander.
Hörst du die Musik mehr/öfter am Computer oder am Bett? 
Außerdem wäre es vorteilhafter die Lautsprecher weiter von der Wand zu entfernen und ein Stereodreieck einzuhalten.
Hast du ein Mikro um messen zu können, welche Frequenzen bei dir im Raum "verschluckt" werden?


----------



## PC GAMER (21. April 2012)

ein Microfon hab ich nicht nur ein Smartphone 

Ich höre mehr am Computer Musik.

Dürfen die Lautsprecher oben positioniert werden ?

Wo hin könnte ich die Lautsprecher positionieren ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (21. April 2012)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Skizze reicht
> Ich sehe es schon an der Skizze, die Lautsprecher sind fehl am platz
> Der Receiver ist am PC angeschlossen nicht am TV
> 
> ...


 
Hey cool, du sitzt direkt unter der Decke  ...


----------



## Timsu (21. April 2012)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> ein Microfon hab ich nicht nur ein Smartphone
> 
> Ich höre mehr am Computer Musik.
> 
> Dürfen die Lautsprecher oben positioniert werden ?


 
Die Lautsprecher sollten sich auf Ohr Höhe befinden.
Hast du nicht mal ein Headset?


----------



## PC GAMER (21. April 2012)

ich habe nur Rheine Kopfhörer

Auf Ohr höhe wird schwierig


----------



## wiesel_77 (21. April 2012)

Ohrhöhe muss ja auch nciht sein, wäre allerdings schon nciht verkehrt.

Grundsätzlich lieber zu weit oben wie zu weit unten.

wäre es vllt möglich die Laustsprecher neben dem monitor zu plazieren? ich meine, so riesig sind die nun auch nciht, du könntest die LS perfekt auf dich ausrichten, hättest eine recht gute Höhe und du musst längst nciht so laut machen um musik zu hören. Damit kommt der Verstärker und die Boxen nciht so schnell in Grenzbereich und klingen somit normalerweise entspannter und angenehmer.

Probiers einfach mal aus.


----------



## Timsu (21. April 2012)

Man kann die Lautsprecher auf Ständer stellen. Dann sollten sie aus der Ecke raus.
Wenn du sie nicht auf Ohr Höhe platzieren kannst, musst du sie zu dir Anwinkeln.  Durch neue Lautsprecher kann man ein Aufstellungsproblem nicht lösen.


----------



## PC GAMER (21. April 2012)

Mein Schreibtisch hat nicht soviel platz für 2 große Lautsprecher.

Ich habe aber schon eine Idee.

kann ich die Lautsprecher da positionieren ( oben, wo die Fahrzeuge sind  )?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timsu (21. April 2012)

Das wird keine Verbesserung darstellen.
Kannst du die LS nicht auf Ständern frei in den Raum stellen?
So mit min. 30cm nach hinten und 2m voneinander entfernt?


----------



## PC GAMER (21. April 2012)

so Groß ist das Kinderzimmer nicht für 2 Personen


----------



## wiesel_77 (21. April 2012)

ich denke dass eine Aufstellung über deinem monitor, sprich bei deinen Autos  schon eine verbesserung gegenüber der Eckaufstellung hinter dir darstellen wird.
Schon alleine dass der Sound von vorne statt hinten kommt bringt etwas!

Vielleicht kannst du sie ja auch in das große schwarze vieleck setzten?

Besser wäre natürlich wenn die Boxen mehr als nur ein paar cm abstand zu einander haben ...

Probiers doch einfach aus, und bedenke, je nächer du an den Boxen stehst/sitzt desto weniger Leistung brauchst du und desto weniger angestrengt werden sie klingen!


----------



## PC GAMER (21. April 2012)

ich werde es mal Morgen ausprobieren


----------



## Research (22. April 2012)

Ist eine Wandmontage ist Möglich?


----------



## PC GAMER (22. April 2012)

Die LS haben keine Bohrungen


----------



## Timsu (22. April 2012)

Du Kannst sie ja auf ein Brett stellen, welches mit Winkeln an der Wand befestigt ist.


----------



## PC GAMER (22. April 2012)

Habt ihr nicht gesagt das die LS nicht so nah an die wand sollen ?


----------



## Timsu (22. April 2012)

Naja, das wäre natürlich besser. Aber du hast gesagt das wäre nicht möglich.
Aber es wäre wenigstens etwas besser, wenn sie tiefer hängen würden und weiter auseinander.


----------



## PC GAMER (22. April 2012)

Wie weit auseinander ? 

Kann ich die auch auf den Boden tun ?


----------



## evosociety (22. April 2012)

Die SX Serie hat ihre Bassreflexöffnung doch vorne oder?


----------



## PC GAMER (22. April 2012)

evosociety schrieb:
			
		

> Die SX Serie hat ihre Bassreflexöffnung doch vorne oder?



Ja die sind vorne


----------



## Timsu (22. April 2012)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Wie weit auseinander ?
> 
> Kann ich die auch auf den Boden tun ?


Stereodreieck, Ohrhöhe


----------



## wiesel_77 (22. April 2012)

probieren probieren probieren, wenn du zufrieden bist lassen!

oder neu investieren, dann aber bitte richtig.

Alle Tipps helfen nicht wenn dus nciht probierst! (Was nicht heißen soll dass du in dein Zimmer lauter löcher in die Wände borst und Bretter an die Wand hängst)

versuch macht kluch


----------



## Research (23. April 2012)

Operation "Hängende Gärten"?


----------



## wiesel_77 (24. April 2012)

gibts news?


----------



## PC GAMER (24. April 2012)

JA, es gibt news 

Ich habe mehr mals den Standort der LS verändert und der Ton kommt immer anders, mal besser mal schlechter, ich versuche den perfekten Standort zu finden 

Danke an euch


----------



## wiesel_77 (24. April 2012)

am Ende nen skizze wäre nice.

ich hab schon die schrägsten Sachen und Aufstellungen gesehen und trotzdem geiler Klang.

Im Endeffekt muss es dir gefallen!


----------



## PC GAMER (24. April 2012)

wiesel_77 schrieb:


> am Ende nen skizze wäre nice.
> 
> ich hab schon die schrägsten Sachen und Aufstellungen gesehen und trotzdem geiler Klang.
> 
> Im Endeffekt muss es dir gefallen!


 
Ich werde eine Skizze erstellen, aber es wird etwas dauern.


----------

